# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  What do these symbols mean?

## Complete

What do these symbols, that appear when I am trying to design a database table in SQL AZURE, mean?

http://forums.databasejournal.com/im.../2012/08/1.png

What is more is this.  I am lost as to what to do to solve this error.  What is the operand of an image?

http://forums.databasejournal.com/im.../2012/08/2.png

----------


## rmiao

Did you want to change data type of the colunm from int to image? Try drop and recreate it with new data type.

----------

